# Is it a quality piece?



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

I would love to have a .357 revolver as my next purchase for my collection, however as pricing does, indeed have something to do with my choice(s), I am in a quandary as to what is a good "bang for the buck". As any gun aficionado would probably agree, one cannot go wrong with either a S&W or Colt, and even a Ruger. However, some more, shall we say affordable guns are being made by Charter Arms, Taurus, or EAA. Not wanting to buy a revolver of questionable quality, I feel it only fair to at least perhaps give these makers a second look, however.

Can any of you speak to your experiences with any of the three above mentioned manufacturers as they compare with the more expensive brands? I certainly believe the old adage, "You get what you pay for", but sometimes the checkbook must dictate the final purchase, if done so within reason.

Thank you for your responses.

Michael


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

fauxpa46 said:


> I would love to have a .357 revolver as my next purchase for my collection, however as pricing does, indeed have something to do with my choice(s), I am in a quandary as to what is a good "bang for the buck". As any gun aficionado would probably agree, one cannot go wrong with either a S&W or Colt, and even a Ruger. However, some more, shall we say affordable guns are being made by Charter Arms, Taurus, or EAA. Not wanting to buy a revolver of questionable quality, I feel it only fair to at least perhaps give these makers a second look, however.
> 
> Can any of you speak to your experiences with any of the three above mentioned manufacturers as they compare with the more expensive brands? I certainly believe the old adage, *"You get what you pay for"*, but sometimes the checkbook must dictate the final purchase, if done so within reason.
> 
> ...


I think you've answered your own question. As for me I don't own nor would I buy any of those three. If price is a concern Ruger would be your best bet.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Charter Arms guns are about as expensive as Ruger's. Taurus, near as I can tell from reports, is a CS nightmare. The .357 revolver (the Windicator, they call it) that EAA imports has a decent rep for reliability, though not for finish. EAA CS I dunno. I own a Tanfoglio Witness .45 auto that was imported by EAA, but EAA has gone to a Turkish manufacturer now.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

My avatar is an Alfa Proj in 357. I have run about 500 rounds of ammo through it and have had no issues. I purchased it because it was cheaper than the rest and I wanted to shoot 38SP as well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My best purchases have been very-high-quality guns in slightly-used condition.
I recommend buying a used gun, being careful about its condition, because you get a lot more "bang" for your buck when you do.

You can afford to buy a new Chevvy, but the same money will also get you a low-mileage, well-cared-for, "pre-owned" Mercedes Benz.
You pays your money, and you makes your choice.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

What Steve said, I have bought many used firearms. You need to know what you buy and I hate to say anything but unless your local store and you have done business and you trust them, don't take their word. Have someone you know go with you who knows what to look for check the firearm out or take it to an independent gunsmith check it for you.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When it comes to revolvers, I look no further than S&W or Colt. 

I myself, prefer the older S&W's for obvious reasons. That being quality. I've shot plenty of both brands, and feel that one brand shoots just as well as the other. 

If I had to choose one, it would be S&W.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I would save up for a quality firearm like S&W, Colt, Marlin, etc. Friends don't let friends buy Taurus! Older Charter Arms newer models have issues.(Google it). A quality firearm holds it's value and will have a better resale. jmho


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> When it comes to revolvers, I look no further than S&W or Colt.
> 
> I myself, prefer the older S&W's for obvious reasons. That being quality. I've shot plenty of both brands, and feel that one brand shoots just as well as the other.
> 
> If I had to choose one, it would be S&W.


I often prefer new guns, but then I can afford it sometimes or I'll save until I can. That said, I have no qualms buying a good used Smith and Wesson in most cases. If I can save some decent money, I'm good to go, though I often steer clear of police trade-ins. Many privately owned Smith and Wesson revolvers have only had a couple of boxes of ammo shot through them in over twenty years in some guy's night stand. He passes away and if the family doesn't want it, they sell it for a fair price. I love those beauties.

Revolvers aren't simple weapons. They often have more moving parts than semi-autos and others. To work smoothly, they need to be well-fit and often tuned later. This is why I tend to stay away from most of the imports. I bought a Taurus a long time ago for the ex wife. It was a terrible revolver. She almost could not work it double action, its trigger pull was so horrible. Moreover, it stacked terribly and the pull was uneven. The trigger was so bad, it was almost impossible to fire accurately no matter how good you were. My gunsmith looked inside and was more than unhappy. He suggested I trade it and I did.


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

Spend the money.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

All my revolvers are S&W, but they are all 70's vintage.
If I was to buy another I would look real hard at Ruger, their quality seems to be higher than the new S&W's that I have seen and handled at local gun shops here.
Don't beat me up for this, but that is what I have seen here, S&W quality control is lacking.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

wirenut said:


> All my revolvers are S&W, but they are all 70's vintage.
> If I was to buy another I would look real hard at Ruger, their quality seems to be higher than the new S&W's that I have seen and handled at local gun shops here.
> Don't beat me up for this, but that is what I have seen here, S&W quality control is lacking.


I agree with you in regards to the new S&W's and lacking the quality they once were known for.

I've lost track how many times the company has changed hands and/or management. But, then again, Colt has had their own share of issues in regards to changing times.

I have some post-lock S&W's, but all of my cherished S&W's are all pre-lock.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> I agree with you in regards to the new S&W's and lacking the quality they once were known for.
> 
> I've lost track how many times the company has changed hands and/or management. But, then again, Colt has had their own share of issues in regards to changing times.
> 
> I have some post-lock S&W's, but all of my cherished S&W's are all pre-lock.


Another vote for buy a good used. Never had a Colt revolver, but my S&W's (The snubby is a handful) and Rugers are a joy to shoot. One S&W that has a key lock, "The Governor" (Permanently unlocked).


----------



## FLHG (Feb 11, 2017)

My only revolver is a Ruger SP-101 3" .357 magnum. I would pass on the Chater, EAA, and Taurus and pick one from S&W, Colt, or Ruger new or used.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I love old S&W's, but if I were going to own only one, I would buy a Ruger GP-100 and have the trigger worked to make it a smooth double-action shooter. I have one that came from the factory as a DA only - made for the French police in pre-Glock days and exported, then re-imported to the US. It has a really good DA trigger, will shoot the hottest .357 magnum loads without a strain, and is a decent looking hand gun. Being stainless steel, I was able to polish out all the little scratches it had from being carried in a holster, and it is a nice looking hand gun, bought for a song, compared to current prices.

I have a Model 66-2 S&W that is second only to my Model 10 (.38 Special) for a great 'feeling' and shooting revolver, but I wouldn't feed it a steady diet of heavy magnums, as I would to the Ruger. Colts are too expensive, considering that they are no stronger than a S&W, but I like them, anyway, just won't shell out the money for one.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I would get a Taurus .357, and not have any reservations about it, a Taurus Model 66 would suit me fine. I have had at least 3 Taurus pistols, and I am a fan of them.
EAA seems to be a good seller, and they carry an excellent line of 9mm, the Tanfoglio brand. That speaks well of them in my opinion.


----------



## OuttaPhilly (Dec 30, 2016)

I have a S&W 686, and it is a beautiful weapon. I have a Rossi snub nose .357, and it is a nice, small, carry piece. Different firearms for different reasons.


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

Over the top of others, the Rugers that I recently fondled at my local LGS were slight in my hand, then I picked up an older S&W 29-3. I'm currently saving pop cans and eyeing up some other assets to liquidate. I want that 29 real bad.....Spend the money.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

fauxpa46 said:


> I would love to have a .357 revolver as my next purchase for my collection, however as pricing does, indeed have something to do with my choice(s), I am in a quandary as to what is a good "bang for the buck". As any gun aficionado would probably agree, one cannot go wrong with either a S&W or Colt, and even a Ruger. However, some more, shall we say affordable guns are being made by Charter Arms, Taurus, or EAA. Not wanting to buy a revolver of questionable quality, I feel it only fair to at least perhaps give these makers a second look, however.
> 
> Can any of you speak to your experiences with any of the three above mentioned manufacturers as they compare with the more expensive brands? I certainly believe the old adage, "You get what you pay for", but sometimes the checkbook must dictate the final purchase, if done so within reason.
> 
> ...


Michael,

I have Colt, S & W's, Ruger, Rossi, Taurus in 38 special in my collection. All of them display good quality and would not have any issues carrying any one of them with some 3 -4 speed loaders in my pocket if the situation required it.

I must admit I know nothing about EAA's quality overall.

For sure I don't like is Charter Arms. My sample is considered to be a light duty at best and it's internal parts are iffy. Mine had a problem with the cylinder stop and would rotate out of it's locking notches if wiggled by hand too much or closing the slide. Even the barrel shroud would begin to come loose . At the point it was noted those two pieces (shroud, barrel) were glued together from the factory!!! Every time I shot it to test fire it I had to pay money to return it to Charter.

I just saw in a magazine a company called Harpers Ferry Armory that appears to take the factory 357's from Charter and customize them for better looks and durability. In the photos they look great and put together better. Perhaps I would get another Charter Arms revolver in 38 special assuming Harpers Ferry did their magic on it.

Other than that my list of revolvers I mentioned are all ultra reliable and will last longer than I will. I just put in jail a new Ruger LCR in 357 magnum for my newest collection piece. I'll have it in 10 days or so when I get a chance to go and pick it up.

Good luck on your quest.

Clerk


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I have written in other threads, about my new S&W 686, I should have waited and not purchased my Alpha Proj. It is a nice firearm but for the extra dollars the S&W is magnificent.


----------



## leatherman (Jun 22, 2017)

My Taurus 357 has never given me any problems. Granted I got it many years back, so perhaps quality was better--I dont know. I do know that proper maintenance and cleaning is paramount. Good luck with your purchase. 

Thank you,

Henry


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would find a used Colt Trooper and have a good .357 mag. for your life time and your children's life time.


----------



## Swampguy (Jun 23, 2016)

I own, or have owned, Colt, S&W, Ruger, Rossi, and Charter Arms revolvers. Most are/were stainless. Since I own more Rugers than any other brand, they must be my favorite. Rugers are good, tough, durable revolvers that will take a lot of abuse and I like them. A lot. I do favor the trigger on my S&W 686, which I bought used. Maybe it was tuned, or more broken-in, or just better - who knows, but it has a really nice trigger. I have never had a problem with any of them. All have held up well. I have never owned a Taurus.


----------

